# Peptides ( are they worth it ? )



## 7 iron (May 3, 2016)

I have several years of AAS use , however I never really got into the peptides , I never researched them or asked for feed back . Lately there is more talk about these peptides such as PT 141 , IGF 1 , ect !! Any thoughts ? Are they legal , are they legit or bunk ? If they are legal where are some good sources ? Thanks


----------



## mickems (May 3, 2016)

As far as legality, it's a gray area. Not for human use. As far as the pt141, depends on where you get it. As far as IGF1, I heard from many people it's all garbage. My advice is only worth what you paid for it.


----------



## bigdog (May 3, 2016)

all the ones I know that tried them say they are garbage. never personally tried it though..


----------



## gymrat827 (May 3, 2016)

lr3 is just very very expensive water.  in 2011 it was different......now days, nada


----------



## 7 iron (May 3, 2016)

mickems said:


> As far as legality, it's a gray area. Not for human use. As far as the pt141, depends on where you get it. As far as IGF1, I heard from many people it's all garbage. My advice is only worth what you paid for it.


Ok , but are you saying the PT 141 is worth while ? Also I don't mind spending market value or above for quality . Ok then , thanks bro I am going to look into it more .


----------



## Uncle manny (May 3, 2016)

In my experience it was a waste of money. The only good is mt2 for tanning and ghrp for appetite.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 3, 2016)

No..........


----------



## NbleSavage (May 3, 2016)

Take a pass.


----------



## bvs (May 4, 2016)

Im not a fan of them


----------



## snake (May 4, 2016)

MT2 works. PT-141 works. IGF's & GHRP's are junk along with DSIP. 

I think the biggest problem with peptides is a basic lack of understanding and information. The peptide company may be supplying the real stuff but the research is flawed. Couple that with a false hope that this stuff actually does aid in growth and people buy it.


----------



## gh0st (May 4, 2016)

I disagree, i have had great experiences with all peptides. M2, GHRP's, GHRH's, and even tho a lot of ppl say that all the igf peptides on the market are bunk....i've had great experiences with them...what ever they are. guys say REAL igf is like 700/g but I have had great gains using gh peps and along with igf/mgf peps also. If its not real IGF i've been using....what ever it is. its worked. esp igf-des and mgf-peg.

As far as gh peps there are a ton of places that sell good mod1-29 and ghrp's. I've got just as good of gains using mod1-29/ghrp2 as i did using 5iu of thegreytops. Only problem with mod/ghrp's is all the pinning sucks! 4x a day!

everyone is entitles to there own opinons tho. It really matters what source you use also. Most pep companies are crap! I happen to rep for a great company who is going private soon i beleive. Or at least going off the boards for a while. there not on many of the boards to begin with.

Now i think mk677 is the best gh sup there is. big fan of it. I


----------



## mickems (May 4, 2016)

7 iron said:


> Ok , but are you saying the PT 141 is worth while ? Also I don't mind spending market value or above for quality . Ok then , thanks bro I am going to look into it more .



the pt141 and mt2 are the only ones I have personally tried. I know they work.


----------



## gh0st (May 4, 2016)

m2 is crazy. honestly think it works better then pt141 as far as erections go. this white boy almost turned him self into a black guy a few summers back usingto much m2! stuff is awsome!


----------



## 956Vette (May 11, 2016)

gh0st said:


> m2 is crazy. honestly think it works better then pt141 as far as erections go. this white boy almost turned him self into a black guy a few summers back usingto much m2! stuff is awsome!


truthfully/chemically speaking, the aphrodisiac of mt2 is equivalent to pt141. the benefit however is that melanotan users dose (lower) at higher frequency (generally speaking)...so the libido boost (& home-run sexual experiences) can be more pleasant than one over-dose of pt-141 bremelanotide (sad as this often makes folks ill...).


----------



## gh0st (May 17, 2016)

956Vette said:


> truthfully/chemically speaking, the aphrodisiac of mt2 is equivalent to pt141. the benefit however is that melanotan users dose (lower) at higher frequency (generally speaking)...so the libido boost (& home-run sexual experiences) can be more pleasant than one over-dose of pt-141 bremelanotide (sad as this often makes folks ill...).



IF chemically speaking they are equivalent then maybe guys shouldn't be taking a whole 1mg of pt141 for a libido boost. I know that during loading phase with m2, i'll use .5mg or even .25 mg to start off with because if you start with 1mg right away you also get that sick feeling you get when taking 1mg of pt141. However I still will get the increased limbido off even small loading dosages of m2 like .25, and .5 mg! Everyone is dif tho!

When starting m2, I'll start with a very low dose of .25mg then after a few days bump up to .5mg ED...then after about a week bump up to 1mg ED til i reach my desired color. this is usually around 2 weeks, maybe 2 tops. 15 mins of tanning at the gym per week. thats it.

After I reach that desired color...I'll do either 1mg once weekly. but if that gets me the sick feeling, ill usially do .5 mg like every 5 days or 2x a week! Lots of info out there on this!

As for other peptides. such as gh peps. they can be a pain. but def effective! just a lot of pinning! I used rips/hygs and now grey tops for years now. but recently within the past year started using peps more. they can be very effective! but a pain because of the multiply pins everyday and the timing. with HGH you can inject on empty stomach and eat right after. with gh peps you can't. has to be on empty stomach and u cant consume fats for at least 40 mins as it stunts the gh pulse!


----------



## baitslinger (May 23, 2016)

I too have gotten good results with Mod GRF 1-29 / GHRP-2 dosing. The nutrient timing is indeed important to get any results. If done properly, those 4x doses are equivalent to 1.5 - 2 IUs of Serostim. They work really well with fasted cardio and intermittent fasting for burning fat and preserving muscle.
It's key to take the GHRP together with the Mod-GRF, which is also called CJC-1295 no DAC.


----------



## Runningwild (May 23, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> lr3 is just very very expensive water.  in 2011 it was different......now days, nada



I have heard this quite a bit but heard or ready why this was.  Do you know what happened between now and then to make such a big difference


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 23, 2016)

baitslinger said:


> I too have gotten good results with Mod GRF 1-29 / GHRP-2 dosing. The nutrient timing is indeed important to get any results. If done properly, those 4x doses are equivalent to 1.5 - 2 IUs of Serostim. They work really well with fasted cardio and intermittent fasting for burning fat and preserving muscle.
> It's key to take the GHRP together with the Mod-GRF, which is also called CJC-1295 no DAC.



I would seriously question the validity of that claim about serostim.  Peps aren't even close to the strength of exogenous growth.  2iu of seros will take you way beyond physiological amounts of GH  (in a normal human) versus what a peptide may cause your body to release. 

How long did you run seros and at what dose?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 23, 2016)

snake said:


> MT2 works. PT-141 works. IGF's & GHRP's are junk along with DSIP.
> 
> I think the biggest problem with peptides is a basic lack of understanding and information. The peptide company may be supplying the real stuff but the research is flawed. Couple that with a false hope that this stuff actually does aid in growth and people buy it.



I honestly considered mt2 so you guys would stop busting my ****ing bawls.  But the purple organs thing is grossing me out.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 23, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I honestly considered mt2 so you guys would stop busting my ****ing bawls.  But the purple organs thing is grossing me out.



Just seeing you tan would be weird, red hair and a tan just don't go together


----------



## pg8629 (May 27, 2016)

Real igf is so hard to find if you can find it at all. If you do it's going to be really exspensive. But I heard guys from pass like in 90's when u was able to get real good stuff say it's amazing but the pump on it was way to much they wanted to cry lol. Also most these research companies are selling bunk and really underdosed crap. Most the shit there sourcing from china and who knows what there selling them. I guess best way to find out is to try a source u know of but buy in small amount so u don't lose money if it's bunk! 2 many scam artist out there these days just trying to make a quick dollar!


----------

